# is NVidia better than Ati?



## jamyang312 (Nov 16, 2005)

Is NVidia better than ATI?


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 16, 2005)

@jamyang,man if i m not mistaken ur same post is in graphics related query then why another post?try not to double post the same query.


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2005)

that question has no simple answer...both are competent companies and have cards for all ranges....
are u interested in buying a video card? if so wat is ur budget?


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

I wanted a graphic card below rs 10k


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

go for 6600GT Leadtek,big which will cost u around 9-10k.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks mate but is it PCIe or AGP?
Sorry for posting it double.
was a mistake.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

both agp and pcie is available go for the one which ur mobo supports.
by the way which mobo u hav???


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

mine is very old. Besides I was just asking to help in my upgrade.
I plan to buy an ASUS A8N-SLI Prenium which costs Rs8K in delhi .is it meant for overclocking?
do u know of any other motherboard which is better than this one and is less than RS10K?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 17, 2005)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> mine is very old. Besides I was just asking to help in my upgrade.
> I plan to buy an ASUS A8N-SLI Prenium which costs Rs8K in delhi .is it meant for overclocking?
> do u know of any other motherboard which is better than this one and is less than RS10K?



Are you sure that A8N-SLI Premium is Rs.8k?    8)   Then can you get the price of A8N-SLI deluxe and plain A8N-SLI?


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

i wont suggest a sli mobo untill unless u r gonna put 2 6800gs or better grapix card else if u wanna overclock then go for DFI lanparty   mobo which is one of the best mobo and is overclockers dream,it will cost u around 8-9k but it dont hav a sli.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

which all are the cards which can be run in sli mode?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 17, 2005)

6600LE
6600GT
6800GT
6800 Ultra
7800GT
7800GTX


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 17, 2005)

If your new to OCing I would not suggest getting the DFI Lan Party. It is for extreme OCing purposes with way too many options which will end up confusing the average user. The SLI does have OCing capabilities and it is much more stable as well.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

hey
is a 6600LE better than a 6600GT?
What is the specs of the 6600LE?


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

no 6600GT is better then 6600LE.6600LE will cost u around 6k where as 6600GT will cost u around 9k.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

dear drvarunmehta,
yur help helped me a lot and not to forget aniruddh(da resident techie).
thanx a lot guys.
how much does a 1 GB ddr400 ram cost and which is the cheapest brand?


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

dun compromise with the performance juz for few hundred bucks so betta go for a brand like kingston or transcend which will cost u bout 5k for 1GB 400MHz,as der is a performance diff between cheaper brand and quality company ram like kingston and transcend so i'll suggest to go for either of these 2.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2005)

Buying good quality RAM is what most people ignore, thinking that MORE of it will give better performance. I can be that 512 of Transcend will give 1 Gig of Hynix or Hyundai a run for its money...


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 18, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Buying good quality RAM is what most people ignore, thinking that MORE of it will give better performance. I can be that 512 of Transcend will give 1 Gig of Hynix or Hyundai a run for its money...



Not if it's a Hynix D43 chipset which OC's like crazy


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 18, 2005)

which is da best antivirus?
kaspersky?
norton?


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 18, 2005)

what does that have to do with hardware troubleshooting ? Did you even bother to check the reviews section or the other sections ? Do not mispost in your threads. This is section meant for H/W and use it for that.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 18, 2005)

oh yeah,  
sorry for that,  
should come back to the point.
U think a plain 6800 is better than a 6600 gt?If so why?? :roll:


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 18, 2005)

6800nu is one of the worst card available in the market.6600gt outperforms 6800nu in most of the benchmarks and in other its equal to it so i dont think paying more and getting 6800nu is worth it betta go for 6600gt or if ur budget allows u then go for leadtek 6800GS which will come around 16k.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 18, 2005)

thhhank u
now what is ur best bet on ATi cards under 14K?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 18, 2005)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> thhhank u
> now what is ur best bet on ATi cards under 14K?



Radeon X800 XL 256 MB. Dunno, if the price is the same in India.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Keith,
Nice to see that digit has it's readers in countries like Qatar.
For ur kind imformation,It costs more than 15k in India.
How much does it cost there?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2005)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> thhhank u
> now what is ur best bet on ATi cards under 14K?


That would be the Powercolor X800GT PCI-E version costing 9.9k. 
Btw the X800XL 256MB PCI-E last update was around 18k from Powercolor.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2005)

Are you sure the X800GT is 9.9k? Well, then this is cool news. But availability of radeon cards seems to be a problem.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

I dunno why u should opt for Ati when Nvidia has evn better obes like the 6600gt at the same price!??


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 19, 2005)

X800GT > 6600GT


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

But 6800gt>X800GT 8)


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 20, 2005)

Price , my friend may not matter to you...but it does to most people


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey
I thought i heard it somewhere but am not sure if i heard it right!!
I heard that a X800GT cam be upgraded to X850???]
am i right??


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 20, 2005)

No...X800GT's cannot be made into X850s
X800GTO's can be sometimes softmodded to unlock 4 pixel pipelines and frequencies raised to X850PE speeds. ..
in fact ..if u buy a GTO, Connect3D cards will unlock their 4 extra pipelines
Sapphire has a X800GTO2 model, where they guarentee a 100% success rate of softmodding


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 20, 2005)

And what is it's price???


----------

